# [Sistema] Error "..is a deprecated option in portage-2.0.54"

## 2uncas

Hola, al intentar actualizar el sistema  me da el siguiente mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: --upgradeonly is a deprecated option in portage-2.0.54
> 
> ***          and will likely be removed in a future version.

 

Me ha dado después de hacer un "regenworld" y luego un emerge -UDav --newuse world.

¿Como puedo solucionarlo, y por qué me da  ?.

Gracias.

----------

## aj2r

Como te dice --upgradeonly (-U) es una opción en desuso, simplemente usa -u

Por cierto, hace tiempo que no haces un emerge --sync && emerge -auDNvt world ¿verdad?

----------

## ArsDangor

Te da ese error porque la opción -U era mala. Usa la opción -u (u minúscula).

----------

## 2uncas

Muchas gracias.

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto, hace tiempo que no haces un emerge --sync && emerge -auDNvt world ¿verdad?
> 
> 

 

Un "emerge --sync" y un  "emerge -auDNvt world" no lo hago nunca, lo que hago es un "emgerge --sync" y  "emerge -uDav --newuse world", parcticamente cada dos días, ¿ Cual es la diferencia ?.

Por cierto debía ser la hora ya que no entiendo lo de la "-U".

Saludos.

----------

## aj2r

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --upgradeonly (-U)
> 
>     Updates packages, but excludes updates that would result in a lower version of the package being installed. SLOTs are considered at a basic level.
> ...

 

-auDNvt es lo mismo que tu haces, sólo que yo añado -t :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --tree (-t)
> 
>               Shows  the  dependency  tree  for  the given target by indenting
> ...

 

Te preguntaba eso porque me parecía raro que no hubieses notado antes lo de -U, que ya lleva tiempo en desuso.

----------

